# Why do



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

fsu fans trash their team after a single season loss. Given their recent success, other than the notorious beatdown by Oregon last season, and the inept handling of the Jameis Winston situation, it seems FSU fans really dont support their team. One referred to them as crap just last night. it seems, in my opinion, that even dawg fans, carolina fans, barn fans have more respect for their team. Oh, they are out in force when they are winning and a title comes their way. But, assuming they get another beatdown, which Surely Clemson will oblige them this year, and maybe the gators too; a bowl win might put them at 10-3. a good season in dog terms. Honestly, FSU fans suck; they are fake. The kind that give college football a bad rap. Flame away thugs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 25, 2015)

This will go well!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Give college football a bad name? 


After Bama brought us Harvey Updike and Phyllis????? Really??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

thugs are really good at dancing round the question. Why do fsu fans hate this team and fail to support it. they were thrown under the bus last night by fake fsu fans.


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thugs are really good at dancing round the question. Why do fsu fans hate this team and fail to support it. they were thrown under the bus last night by fake fsu fans.




surely u r just tryin to stir the 

I hate F$U as much as anyone, but they haven't cornered no market on bad fans


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

chadair said:


> surely u r just tryin to stir the
> 
> I hate F$U as much as anyone, but they haven't cornered no market on bad fans



 Well said. A Bammer bashing another fan base is like liberals arguing over Inclusion.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

chadair said:


> surely u r just tryin to stir the
> 
> I hate F$U as much as anyone, but they haven't cornered no market on bad fans



would you have called the gators crap if they were 6-1 this time last year


----------



## maker4life (Oct 25, 2015)

If your team plays like crap man up and admit it. Or just blame it on Lane Kiffen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

maker4life said:


> If your team plays like crap man up and admit it. Or just blame it on Lane Kiffen.





They can't even admit they got beat.



At Alabama, if we do lose, we gave the other team the W.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

deflect all you want to thug. fsu fans are like barn fans who run and hide in official threads during a poor season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> deflect all you want to thug. fsu fans are like barn fans who run and hide in official threads during a poor season.



Sorry this thread didn't turn out the way you wanted.


Thug


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 25, 2015)

i didnt think they played like carp, a few inches and fg good for the win


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

again, how is your team crap after only one loss.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 25, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i didnt think they played like carp, a few inches and fg good for the win



Offensive penalty after penalty and can't execute in the red zone isn't playing like crap?    They looked terrible.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## nickel back (Oct 25, 2015)

Good Lord 6, think you stirred a bee hive

Oh CD is about to blow a brain cell are 2


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2015)

Parole has hurt FSU........


----------



## maker4life (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nevermind


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2015)

Thug life for ya!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

rewind this place two years ago. i can bump dozens of threads to prove my point. Hypocrites.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry this thread didn't turn out the way you wanted.
> 
> 
> Thug



go bury your head in the sand too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Keep the personal attacks out are this one is gone.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 25, 2015)

If don't think Bama fans will lose it if LSU beats them and they miss out on the playoffs, then you've not been around many other Bama fans.  #1 recruiting class after #1 recruiting class, millions spent on practice facilities and coaches and it would be 3 years in a row Bama did not reach the championship game.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 25, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> If don't think Bama fans will lose it if LSU beats them and they miss out on the playoffs, then you've not been around many other Bama fans.  #1 recruiting class after #1 recruiting class, millions spent on practice facilities and coaches and it would be 3 years in a row Bama did not reach the championship game.



Yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keep the personal attacks out are this one is gone.



Like I said Charlie.. Thug life for ya..

While you are at it, can you ban the UT fans too?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Parole has hurt FSU........



I know it's been a few years since you've been here but that's a little played  out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go bury your head in the sand too.



Id tell where where bury your head but I don't want to rile up Charlie Norris.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know it's been a few years since you've been here but that's a little played  out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


>






You can feel the love in this thread. 


Good thread thug


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2015)

"There are no harsher critics than a team's own fanbase after a loss." - Larry Culpepper

Okay, it wasn't really the Dr. Pepper guy that said it, but i can't remember who it was. May have been my high school coach.


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> would you have called the gators crap if they were 6-1 this time last year



yes I would. I'm a fan of the Gators, but I wouldn't say I'm a homer. and anyone who has watched F$U play this year would know that they r not a very good team. as much of the ACC with exception to Clemson


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can feel the love in this thread.
> 
> 
> Good thread thug



And you can't spell thug without 'the U'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2015)

chadair said:


> yes I would. I'm a fan of the Gators, but I wouldn't say I'm a homer. and anyone who has watched F$U play this year would know that they r not a very good team. as much of the ACC with exception to Clemson



Deep down you are a UGA homer and you know it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know it's been a few years since you've been here but that's a little played  out.





How many women were slapped around in the offseason?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How many women were slapped around in the offseason?



1 and the perp was dismissed from the team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

Funny how this thread was started, by a fan of a team, that got man handled last time they played the Noles. I guess he's still mad Bobby took little Nicky to school.


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Deep down you are a UGA homer and you know it!



shhhh


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> deflect all you want to thug. fsu fans are like barn fans who run and hide in official threads during a poor season.



Official threads suck.  I don't too much venture into echo chambers, where no one is allowed to trash my team.  What fun is that?

No this isn't a crap team.  This is a rebuilding year and it has been all along.  9-3 regular season should be our floor.  2013 was the ceiling.  That's how well run programs roll.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 26, 2015)

chadair said:


> yes I would. I'm a fan of the Gators, but I wouldn't say I'm a homer. and anyone who has watched F$U play this year would know that they r not a very good team. as much of the ACC with exception to Clemson



THIS really isn't the year for an SEC fan to go there.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 26, 2015)

Well in all honesty, getting beat by Ga Tech, they have a right to trash their team. that was just bad.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 26, 2015)

Blah Blah Blah
6 is this really all you got? I thought you were better at this game than this! 
Short memory. I can remember *all* the way back to what Bama fans were saying after the UMissed loss. And UGa fans. Are you honestly going to accuse another fan base of being critical and complaining after a loss? That's funny right there!!
A young FSU team played like a young inexperienced team. They lost. I actually expected them to lose this game. They were due to lose a close ugly game.I'm pretty sure the sun will still come up.
 No realistic FSU fan actually thought we belonged in the top 10 or even top 15. Until this young line becomes one group FSU will struggle and win ugly, or lose in a frustrating manner. I will be cheering for them Saturday just like every other weekend. 
It should be very concerning to you haters how much this team looks like the 2012 FSU team. Young line and young receivers. Pretty good defense of young players.
Remember what happened the year after that?
 It was an emotional way to lose and a lot of folks were frustrated. Imagine that? Fans getting about a college football game and blowing off steam. Don't think I've ever known that to happen before.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Well said. A Bammer bashing another fan base is like liberals arguing over Inclusion.....



Boom


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Blah Blah Blah
> 6 is this really all you got? I thought you were better at this game than this!
> Short memory. I can remember *all* the way back to what Bama fans were saying after the UMissed loss. And UGa fans. Are you honestly going to accuse another fan base of being critical and complaining after a loss? That's funny right there!!
> A young FSU team played like a young inexperienced team. They lost. I actually expected them to lose this game. They were due to lose a close ugly game.I'm pretty sure the sun will still come up.
> ...



I remember what happened.. FSU allowed a thug to play cause all they cared about was winning..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I remember what happened.. FSU allowed a thug to play cause all they cared about was winning..



And you continue to keep Richt, because y'all (obviously) don't care about winning.  Don't make me have you emusmacked upside the head.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you continue to keep Richt, because y'all (obviously) don't care about winning.  Don't make me have you emusmacked upside the head.



"You" keep? Sorry, but I'm not Bigdollar and I can't write a letter and have him replaced. 

What I'm not going to do is sit in this forum and cry like a bunch of school girls over something I can't control. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I'm not going to do is sit in this forum and cry like a bunch of school girls over something I can't control.



Like Emu's comments?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Like Emu's comments?


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## emusmacker (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Like Emu's comments?



And who in the blue hades are you?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 27, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Blah Blah Blah
> 6 is this really all you got? I thought you were better at this game than this!
> Short memory. I can remember *all* the way back to what Bama fans were saying after the UMissed loss. And UGa fans. Are you honestly going to accuse another fan base of being critical and complaining after a loss? That's funny right there!!
> A young FSU team played like a young inexperienced team. They lost. I actually expected them to lose this game. They were due to lose a close ugly game.I'm pretty sure the sun will still come up.
> ...



You mad?    You seriously expected FSU to lose to Tech?  Then you are the only FSU fan that thought that.  even other fans from other teams didn't think that would happen.  But if you really want to tell yourself that then go ahead.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> You mad?    You seriously expected FSU to lose to Tech?  Then you are the only FSU fan that thought that.  even other fans from other teams didn't think that would happen.  But if you really want to tell yourself that then go ahead.





At the beginning of the season MOST Nole fans said we would lose to Tech.

After Tech dropped a couple it looked more like an Fsu win. Anybody that has watched Fsu football this year could tell you just about any game is a toss up.


If not for Dalvin Cook we would probably have 3 losses at this point. We just aren't any where close to being a good team this year.











We'll still beat Uga in the Rain X wiper bowl.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> And who in the blue hades are you?



Uh, Gold Ranger?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Uh, Gold Ranger?



Uhhh who?  

Oh wait, now I know.  my 3 yr old was watching Power Rangers saturday and I saw you on TV.  Hey man, how bout a shout out to my baby boy Ben.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Uh, Gold Ranger?



No offense man but he likes the Red ranger best.  And the White ranger too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> And the White ranger too.



I get it, the White Power Ranger.  Now you're just being racist.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> No offense man but he likes the Red ranger best.  And the White ranger too.



Isnt there a crimson ranger too?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Isnt there a crimson ranger too?



There was supposed to be a Garnet Ranger, but his costume got lost in the mail.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> There was supposed to be a Garnet Ranger, but his costume got lost in the mail.



Maybe he got lost in Atlanta after the Tech game???


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok, to be fair, he kinda likes the black ranger too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, to be fair, he kinda likes the black ranger too.



Pretty sad you still watch the Power Rangers..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, to be fair, he kinda likes the black ranger too.



How about the Richt Ranger?  I bet he loves the Pinstripe Ranger best, though.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pretty sad you still watch the Power Rangers..



Yea, I do still watch shows with my 3 yr old son.  I like spending time with him regardless of what he's watching.  besides, I thought you said you were done commenting to me.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> How about the Richt Ranger?  I bet he loves the Pinstripe Ranger best, though.



The Pinstripe Ranger killed the Ranger with the dumb Tomahawk symbol on it's chest.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> We'll still beat Uga in the Rain X wiper bowl.



Nope. We've already committed to the Belk Bowl. Maybe next year though.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. We've already committed to the Belk Bowl. Maybe next year though.



If we lose to Clem's son and Go Gata, we'll probably all be wearing Belk bowl sweaters.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. We've already committed to the Belk Bowl. Maybe next year though.



The belk bowl was kind of big. Let's shoot for the big lot's bowl.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 28, 2015)

LOL or the Fred's bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2015)

Good lord, now we've resorted to "my power ranger would beat your power ranger".


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2015)

riprap said:


> The belk bowl was kind of big. Let's shoot for the big lot's bowl.





emusmacker said:


> LOL or the Fred's bowl.



I get it. Aim low, miss high huh?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

birmingham bowl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

point that dodge west elfii.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 28, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> You mad?    You seriously expected FSU to lose to Tech?  Then you are the only FSU fan that thought that.  even other fans from other teams didn't think that would happen.  But if you really want to tell yourself that then go ahead.


You got me. You obviously know me better than I do since I am pretty sure I don't lie over a college football game played by 18-22 year olds. I'm sure the 20 people I told we were going to lose are all just Thug liars too. Thanks for straightening me out.
You see I'm not a dreamer fan. I don't believe every year we should win all our games and then have my whole world crash in when we lose two or three. I actually watched our oline and receivers and QB trying to learn a complex system and realized we would be a fairly average team this year. I thought we would lose to Clemson, Florida, and one other ACC team. I'd still say that's about right. 
I also knew Tech had played probably one of the toughest schedules in the country and had all the breaks go against then so far. Wasn't that hard to see this coming actually.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, whatever.  I could see ya'll losing to North Carolina and Clemson, but honestly, Tech has sucked this yr and I would have never thought FSU to lose to TEch this yr.  

wasn't meaning to sound condescending, but your posts sometimes come across like you knew everything. Just an observation, and glad I could help you figure out who you were.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> but your posts sometimes come across like you knew everything.



Wow.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Wow.



Love the avatar.  

LOL  never claim to know everything, I know I never expected FSU to lose to Tech this yr, and I know that UGA would be just fine if they found another head coach.  

I also know that the Red Ranger will beat the Gold Ranger.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I also know that the Red Ranger will beat the Gold Ranger.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Love the avatar.
> 
> LOL  never claim to know everything, I know I never expected FSU to lose to Tech this yr, and I know that UGA would be just fine if they found another head coach.
> 
> I also know that the Red Ranger will beat the Gold Ranger.



No one expected FSU to go undefeated.  GA Tech is a better team than their record indicates.  They are just as good as last year.  Last year, they got all the breaks and won more games than they should.  This year, they got none of the breaks (until last weekend) and lost more games than they should have.

I'm a realist, I don't expect my team to win every game every year.  I looked at our schedule, preseason, and said we can beat any team on our schedule, but we can't beat every team on our schedule.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2015)

That 6 thug can sho' start some good thug threads.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That 6 thug can sho' start some good thug threads.



Contrary to _some's_ feelings, it's these types of threads that keep this forum alive.

Thanks, elfiii, for not threatening to pull this car over and letting the members have a little fun at each other's expense.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2015)

morning thugs. daily nolesux.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning thugs. daily nolesux.



Morning thug.  Daily volsux a little less than bamasux, but quite as much as dawgsux.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 2, 2015)

daily noles sux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

emusmacker said:


> daily noles sux.


This.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 9, 2019)

I’m telling  chocolate dog ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 9, 2019)

Dug deep to get this one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Dug deep to get this one.


 I’m ready for some football got to get them noles riled up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2019)

emusmacker said:


> daily noles sux.



This may be the best post of the thread. Of all people to talk about somebody sucking...???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m ready for some football got to get them noles riled up



After last year youd think yall would leave the ACC teams alone...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> After last year youd think yall would leave the ACC teams alone...


Hateful thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This may be the best post of the thread. Of all people to talk about somebody sucking...???


Truth


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

They used to stay at each other's throats, until they developed a terrible case of DDS.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> After last year youd think yall would leave one ACC team alone...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2019)

My how time flies!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

My wife is ate up with FSU  but she quit watching football all together last year a couple of weeks into the season 
Wouldn’t even know she LIKED football by mid October


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> My wife is ate up with FSU  but she quit watching football all together last year a couple of weeks into the season
> Wouldn’t even know she LIKED football by mid October



??? it was a rough one fo sho


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> Morning thug.  Daily volsux a little less than bamasux, but quite as much as dawgsux.



GoldRanger done runoff


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> thugs are really good at dancing round the question. Why do fsu fans hate this team and fail to support it. they were thrown under the bus last night by fake fsu fans.


New year. Same ol song and dance


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> My wife is ate up with FSU  but she quit watching football all together last year a couple of weeks into the season
> Wouldn’t even know she LIKED football by mid October


Can you blame her?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> New year. Same ol song and dance



???

Do we have a reason not to be mad? Pretty sure Twitter was blowing up during the first quarter of the Bama Duke game and it wasnt positive reinforcement towards Bama's decision to hire Sark.

And that was 1 quarter???



As historic the rise of Bama has been so will be the downfall.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you continue to keep Richt, because y'all (obviously) don't care about winning.  Don't make me have you emusmacked upside the head.


He might like that. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> again, how is your team crap after only one loss.




Your not, unless you lost to Georgia St. I did not even know this team had a football team. I am pretty sure that if you lost to an, 2 & 10 team from the Sunbelt, you can chisel it stone, that your team is crap.


----------

